# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج لتحدث بالمسنجر عن طريق البلوتوث رائع

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد* *Bluetooth Messenger* *برنامج Blueeee! Bluetooth Messenger ماسنجر البلوتوث* *مسنجر البلوتوث لجوالات الجيل الثالث*   هالبرنامج يخليك تكشف اي بلوتوث على بعد 100 متر  من تواجدك .. عجبتني الفكرة حقة لا والادها من هذا انه يخليك ترسل رسائل  لجوالات ما تعرف رقمها حتى ولا تعرف منو صاحبها ...  ويرسل رسائل بدون حدود ومجاناً كمان يرسل صور بطاقات كتابات ملفات  يكتشف لك هالبرنامج اسرار صاحب الجوال الي كشفته  والقوية انه يحمي جوالك ضد الفايروسات   اكيد بايعجبكم البرنامج لانه عجبني والله   صورة البرنامج:_  الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه:_ Bluetooth Messenger will allow users to transfer text messages via bluetooth connections in short distances.  First  of all, searching for active devices on which this service is running,  is needed. All devices will be added to your clients and you can control  their access mode in settings menu.   You can choose which  devices have the authority to receive your messages and which have not.  As default no device would receive your messages. So choose trusted  devices from settings menu.  "messages" will lead you to send and receive enviornment. You can send messages in unicode format. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

